# Batman.Arkham.City.Game.of.the.Year.Edition.XBOX360-COMPLEX and XBLA



## FAST6191 (May 30, 2012)

*Mad_Riders_REPACK_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus*
Repack because the initial release contained an older version. http://www.xblafans.com/mad-riders-review-xbla-48929.html 
*Sega_Vintage_Collection_Streets_of_Rage_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus*
All three titles from the classic series including online co-op
*Sega.Vintage.Collection.Golden.Axe.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
All three titles (golden axe 1 was arcade) and xbox live play
Mushihimesama_Cave_Matsuri_ver1.5_JPN_DLC_XBOX360-NRP hit but that was posted in the thread for the gameAlso released
*Tom_Clancys_Ghost_Recon_Futre_Soldier_READNFO_PAL_RF-XBOX360-RRoD*Appears there was a truly region free copy out there in addition to the various region locked ones, it it a different game and so a valid release but if you have a working copy already carry on (NFO does not mention extra languages).

*Batman.Arkham.City.Game.of.the.Year.Edition.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Region free it looks like

Batman arkham city and all the trimmings. Appears to be all on disc without the need for codes or anything.

Amazon words
The Game of the Year Edition includes Harley Quinn's Revenge. Now more dangerous than ever and leading a homicidal gang of her own, she is hell-bent on taking revenge against the Dark Knight.
Bonus content includes: Catwoman Pack, Robin Bundle Pack, Nightwing Bundle Pack, Arkham City Skins Pack and Challenge Map Pack
Download Batman Year One movie from XBOX LIVE
Harley Quinn's Revenge contains over 2 hours of content, new storyline and enemies, play as both Batman and Robin, new environments and new collectables


Developed by Rocksteady Studios, Batman: Arkham City builds upon the intense, atmospheric foundation of Batman: Arkham Asylum, sending players soaring into Arkham City, the new maximum security "home" for all of Gotham City's thugs, gangsters and insane criminal masterminds.
The game features an unique combination of melee combat, stealth, investigative and speed-based challenge gameplay. Set inside the heavily fortified walls of a sprawling district in the heart of Gotham City, this highly anticipated sequel introduces a brand-new story that draws together a new all-star cast of classic characters and murderous villains from the Batman universe, as well as a vast range of new and enhanced gameplay features to deliver the ultimate experience as the Dark Knight. 

*Video*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=944Ty9YpjEs



*Boxart*









pre { font-family: "DejaVu Sans Mono", "DejaVu Sans Mono", monospace; font-size: 12px; line-height: 12px; }





*NFO*



- C O M P L E X -
?
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??? ????????
???????????  ???????????? ??????????????? ????????????  ?????????? ????    ???
??????  ???  ??????  ???? ?????  ???  ??? ?????  ?????  ?????  ??? ?????  ???
??????       ??????  ???? ?????  ???  ??? ?????  ?????  ?????      ?????  ????
??????       ??????  ???? ?????  ???  ??? ????? ??????  ?????       ????  ???
??????       ??????  ???? ?????       ??? ?????  ?  ??  ??????        ?????
??????  ???? ??????  ???? ?????       ??? ?????  ?????  ?????       ????  ???
??????  ???? ??????  ???? ?????       ??? ?????  ?????  ?????  ??? ?????  ???
???????????? ???????????? ?????   ??????? ?????  ????????????????? ????? ???
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??????????
?                                                                       ???
? ?                      P R E S E N T S   :                         ??

Batman Arkham City Game of the Year Edition (c) Oxygen

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Region      : Region Free           Languages: English         
?   Size        : 2 DVDs                Genre    : Action      ?
?     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : May 2012       ?
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
?                                                                     ?

Release Info:                                                              ?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Batman: Arkham City Game of the Year Edition packages new gameplay 
content, seven maps, three playable characters, and 12 skins beyond the 
original retail release:

- Maps: Wayne Manor, Main Hall, Freight Train, Black Mask, The Joker's 
Carnival, Iceberg Long, and Batcave
- playable Characters: Catwoman, Robin and Nightwing
- Skins: 1970s Batsuit, Year One Batman, The Dark Knight Returns, 
Earth One Batman, Batman Beyond Batman, Animated Batman, Sinestro Corps 
Batman, Long Halloween Catwoman, Animated Catwoman, Animated Robin, 
Red Robin and Animated Nightwing

The DLC included on disc includes the Catwoman Pack, Nightwing Bundle Pack, 
Robin Bundle Pack, Challenge Map Pack and Arkham City Skins Pack.

The Harley Quinn's Revenge DLC adds more than two hours of fresh gameplay 
to the campaign, Warner said. Also included on the disc are all five 
previously released DLC packs. 

Notes:
~~~~~~~

Enjoy


?                                                                    ?
?  Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release! Greetings go to ViMTO, SWAG & Venom! ?
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
?                                                                 ?? bmx!


----------

